# NTs: Are you as smart as everyone says?



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

The math is easy, expressing it in a concise way is the trick. 

But I loved solving those kinds of problems in the programming courses I took. The pattern problems make me feel stupid sometimes.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Azrael said:


> Right, because everyone learns about arrays and algorithms in grade school.



Of course they do. They don't learn the words array and algorithms. They use other words for the same thing.


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

please delete this account - thank you.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

You guys totally ignored my riddle!


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

My intention was not to be condescending. A simple math problem is just that simple. I can't help that something simple is just simple.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

There are 201 people on an island. 100 have blue eyes, 100 have brown eyes, and 1, an oracle, has green eyes. No one knows their own eye color. Their religion demands that if anyone figures out their own eye color, they must leave the island on a ferry that comes every day at dusk. They are all perfect logicians -- if a conclusion can be logically deduced, they will do it instantly. They do not discuss their eye colors with each other, but do observe everyone else. They do not know that blue, green, and brown are the only eye colors on the island. For all they know, they could have purple eyes.

One day, the oracle says, "I see a person with blue eyes"

How many people leave and when?


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

MisterNi said:


> The math is easy, expressing it in a concise way is the trick.
> 
> But I loved solving those kinds of problems in the programming courses I took. The pattern problems make me feel stupid sometimes.



I may have used some programming terms. Sorry about that. I guess I just tend to think and talk in that direction a bit to much. It shows I have been programming for way to long in my life. I will put the puzzle in a different language to see if that helps.

If you have a list of numbers. This list of numbers consist of both odd and even numbers. What math solution would you perform to prove which ones are positive and which ones are negative.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

don't feel bad near's, they ignored mine also, I don't now what the eyes one is about, is there a question ebing asked?


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hurting said:


> I may have used some programming terms. Sorry about that. I guess I just tend to think and talk in that direction a bit to much. It shows I have been programming for way to long in my life. I will put the puzzle in a different language to see if that helps.
> 
> If you have a list of numbers. This list of numbers consist of both odd and even numbers. What math solution would you perform to prove which ones are positive and which ones are negative.


you may have used some programming terms? lol you just copied it word for word from Logic puzzles, math puzzles, brain teasers, and riddles


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Oops. Forgot the qeustion. I edited it.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Regan said:


> you may have used some programming terms? lol you just copied it word for word from Logic puzzles, math puzzles, brain teasers, and riddles



Yes but I should have reworded it so it would be more of a math puzzle. Do you know the answer?


----------



## ByronicSisyphe (Feb 15, 2010)

Lets all be happy.
I've got pancakes.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

I hate being a killjoy, but for those stuck this is what my email contained;

'11: 30 - 11: 36 AM (NZ time)

After realizing the pattern of this mathematical equation, I acknowledged the simplicity of it; the patterns became more than obvious when I moved downwards and referred the pattern of numbers to the previous pattern.

Oh man, that was cool. Here is the pattern uncovered;

1
One one, therefore; 1
11
Two one, therefore; 21
21
One two one one, therefore; 1211
1211
One one one two two one, therefore; 111221
111221
Three one two two one one, therefore; 312211
312211
One three one one two two two one, therefore; 13112221
13112221
One one one three one one three two one one, therefore; 1113213211
1113213211
Three one one three one two one one one three one two two one, therefore; 31131211131221

Formula;

The first term provided contains a singular number; 1. We begin the formula by identifying the quantity of the number, and we then snowball a massive equation of '#s of #s' which soon becomes a long line of digits. If you were supplied a line of digits, you were to count the quantity of these digits by supplying us with verbally expressed numbers; which is then translated into digits, and the pattern continues as an infinite equation.

ie; 2 (one two)
12 (one one one two)
1112 (three one one two)
3112 (one three two one one two)
132112... (vice versa)

I'm quite late on this one seeing as I included the formula and everything, but oh well. THAT was awesome 

(MSG finished at 11:45AM)

-Ventolin'


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

ByronicSisyphe said:


> Lets all be happy.
> I've got pancakes.



That is a puzzle I can live with.


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Not smarter in general...different people's minds work in different ways and it doesn't necessarily make them smarter or dumber


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Wingman said:


>


I am completely baffled and frustrated by this. :sad:


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

Azrael said:


> I am completely baffled and frustrated by this. :sad:


I know its like, what the fuck?! I use to think I was flawless in geometry, this shatters my entire structure of knowledge.


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

Wingman said:


>


The hypotenuse moved a bit, and the area to fill in the new space came from that square. Look at where the hypotenuse touches a point on the grid in the first picture(The red shape is really good for this), and compare that place to the same place in the second picture. In the second picture, the hypotenuse is slightly higher.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

*Give the next number in this sequence:
10, 30, 68, 130, 222, ?


**Roman numbers: give the next one in this series:
MMMMXCVI, CCLVI, MXXIV, LXIV, CCLVI, ?


**What would be the value of A, B and C. The sum of the rows and columns must equal the given values?
C...A...B...40
A...A...B...33
C...C...C...60
53.46.34


**There are 100 people at a party. There is AT LEAST one woman in the room. And if you pick at random two people, there will ALWAYS be at least one man picked. Knowing this, you can tell me how many men are present at the party? 


**What is the next number?
0, 2, 6, 12, 20, 30, 42, 56, ?*


----------

